

Show HN: Markbook – Automagically Collect, Organize, Search Your Upvotes/Stars - danamajid
https://markbook.io

======
danamajid
Markbook collects your favorites, upvotes and stars from Twitter, Product
Hunt, HackerNews, Github and Medium – so you can organize and search it. It's
a new way of social bookmarking as it runs in the background and doesn’t need
you to manually add things you want saved. But instead, it integrates with
existing social buttons you already use (like favoriting on Twitter, upvoting
Product Hunt etc). The integration happens completely on the client-side, so
you aren't bothered with connecting all your social accounts. Just install the
Chrome extension and you’re good to go! (Safari extension coming soon)

Some background information: I mostly favorite things as a way to bookmark but
went through quite a struggle every time I wanted to find something back. So I
built an early version of Markbook purely to meet this need. Today, I thought
I’d share it with you the v1 I have been working on the past few weeks on the
side. Give it a try and let me know what you think! Hopefully you have some
feedback on how you’d use it and what features you really need next :)

Thanks!

------
CatsoCatsoCatso
Looks really cool, nice work.

From the video though I can see one thing which would get annoying fast: The
individual adding of links to the categories. Is there a way to transfer many
saved links at once?

Disclaimer: I've only watched the video, not installed.

~~~
danamajid
Thanks. Great feedback. Filter options is definitely high on my to do list.
The next logical step would be to have smart collections, where you basically
define some rules and your new matching bookmarks are added automatically.

Look forward to having you as a user!

------
NeckBeardPrince
Signed up and got the Chrome extension. Went to Github and starred a project
after an hour Markbook still does not show it.

~~~
danamajid
Could you please send me an email with your username and the link to the
Github repo you are trying to save? My email: hi at danamajid.com. I'll look
into it right away! Thanks.

